# Holster Heaven!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

When I bought my new Para Alloy LTC Commander I took a fresh look at the holster issue. I was looking for an IWB that was totally stable and allowed for all day comfort and I think I found it! I read a couple of glowing posts about the Cross Breed Super Tuck so I swallowed hard and spent the $70.00 and ordered one up. I haven't tried a great deal of diffrent designs but this one is pretty dang comfy. Some of the things I like about it are it spreds the weight out and you have a moldable flat leather surface against your body. It is about as thin as you can get and the plastic holster is just tight enough to keep your pistol propperly in place. It will probably be a little hot in the heat of the summer but I'll make that trade for getting rid of the pressure points and lack of stability. Cant and depth of ride are also adjustable too. It is also designed to allow you to tuck in a shirt. The belt clips only come in black so I'll be looking for a black belt soon. Maybe our buddies at Galco should take a hard look at this design! (hint hint) The one thing that I don't like is the extra 2" that you need in your waist band. I hate baggy pants. I guess I'll have to learn to live with it.
Check it out at:http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/index.html


----------

